# Snacks while cutting



## justadude (Mar 5, 2012)

when you're cutting, which healthy snack is good for ya throughout the day?


----------



## herman (Mar 6, 2012)

justadude said:


> when you're cutting, which healthy snack is good for ya throughout the day?



sugar-free gum


----------



## vandickvan (Mar 7, 2012)

justadude said:


> when you're cutting, which healthy snack is good for ya throughout the day?



cottage cheese with almonds.


----------



## harrison (Mar 8, 2012)

green beans,sprite zero,coke zero,water..


----------



## Cyrus (Mar 8, 2012)

Green smoothies, I love that. 
Did anyone try? Just take a few frozen strawberries, bananas, mix fruit sugar and milk(creamy). 
Blend well and enjoy.


----------



## G M F (Mar 9, 2012)

harrison said:


> green beans,sprite zero,coke zero,water..



Green beans for me too,they taste great


----------



## robinme (Mar 12, 2012)

fat free cottage cheese ,saltless nuts...


----------



## doodoop (Mar 14, 2012)

fat free yogurt , nuts, beef jerky, lean meat yummy


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 15, 2012)

justadude said:


> when you're cutting, which healthy snack is good for ya throughout the day?



Sugar free Jello is great.


----------



## danyus (Mar 19, 2012)

Fat Free Jell-O Pudding and also Sugar free Jell-O


----------



## huge28 (Mar 20, 2012)

same here with sugar free jello


----------

